# no experience need help with resume



## jennythinksbig

If anyone has any ideas on putting a resume together for someone with no experience. I look forward to hearing from anyone with advice or opportunities. Please contact me at jennythinksbig@hotmail.com


----------



## feliciathomas

*Resume Help*

Hey there,

the best way I found to develop a resume without experience is to list your schooling first, and be sure to mention your classes by name, GPA, etc.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

Use your education, then list any jobs that you have held, even though they aren't related, it shows work history and initiative.  If no prior work history, do you have any volunteer activities, again it shows history.  

Good luck.

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## marygoodsell

*Resume*



feliciathomas said:


> Hey there,
> 
> the best way I found to develop a resume without experience is to list your schooling first, and be sure to mention your classes by name, GPA, etc.



Your idea is very interesting and sounds like a great idea.  How would you list you classes, if you wouldn't mind giving me an example?  I would appreciate it alot.


----------



## jennythinksbig

Thank you for the ideas!! Do you guys think a cover letter will help?


----------

